# TPMS light on - tts



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

I started driving to work this morning when the tpms light shone up and I got the dreaded 'ding'. Restarted the car as thought this might make it go away, but alas it came back. I checked the tires after work, and noticed some posts about trying to wheelspin to see if the haldex was faulty. Tires pumped and a quick, but longer than expected wheelspin later and I've had to book her in - lets hope it is just the pump and lets hope its good will as it's already been replaced once!

Anybody know how much a haldex pump & labour might be ?

Cheers


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

tpms still on?

press the tpms button for a few seconds, and the warning will go off


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

tdi_van said:


> tpms still on?
> 
> press the tpms button for a few seconds, and the warning will go off


Yeah, I did this... Still comes back on.. All tires have good pressure & when I wheel span away - haldex clearly wasn't working as the fronts span in first and have done when coming out of corners in 3rd !


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How close are the tyre pressures ? 3 psi is enough to alarm on my Nurburg & always correct & a slow puncture.
Make sure pressures are correct & press the button for a few seconds.
Can't see how Haldex & TPMS are related.
Hoggy.


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

33 front 26 rear.. I think the back left was the only odd one out when I pumped them up, think it was on 25 when the rear right was on 26.. Hmm Ill check again tomorrow, but would that account for lack of haldex, surely haldex wouldn't be compromised through a softer tire..


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, recommended pressures on my quattro is 33 all round..........mind you I read the pressure suggestions without glasses....anyway re-set DIS.......bingo!!  All clear.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The TPMS light is an odd one in response to a probable Haldex pump motor issue but it's just the way the cascade of fault codes works - possibly because lack of the ability to engage the Haldex clutch introduces the likelihood of errors in TPMS warnings

Your dynamic tests showing excessive front wheel spin do suggest the Haldex pump motor problem.

If the fault is the pump motor,which sounds likely from your description, then a VCDS scan should bring up a relevant fault code saying something like 'intermittent connection'

A new motor is fairly easy to fit, costs about £170 and £80 or so to fit.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It doesn't really matter what the pressure should be, but if one tyre pressure changes after a reset, then after a certain distance it will alarm.
Hoggy.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I am glad this subject came up and hope you don't mind op but seems the best place to ask haldex related questions on my own TTS it is possible we have the same issue.

I don't have TPMS on my TTS and have not had the car long so in all honesty I haven't checked my tyre pressure. Can incorrect pressure show a haldex fault?

With my own car I have no warning lights for abs/esp but on scanning my car with the vcds cable I received the other day it shows this fault:

Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 B HW: 0BR 907 554 B
Component: Haldex 4Motion 3017 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 44813AD70754E9010B3-8011

1 Fault Found:
02248 - Valve for Controlling Clutch Operating Angle (N373) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11001000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 57
Reset counter: 48
Mileage: 3618101 km
Time Indication: 4

Freeze Frame:
Time: 0.00 s
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000

I done a search on the forum and I could only find one post which has the same fault but what I think is weird is all the other numbers are the same, like the mileage which isn't correct, the fault frequency and the reset counter. This is the thread:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=312854&p=2474810&hilit=n373#p2474810

I was really concerned about this fault and asked reTTro fit for some advice as I am a vcds newbie, Lea very helpfully told me how to check the fuse and use the measuring blocks to get my voltage. I have not done this as yet as I decided the easiest course of action was to clear the fault first and see if it returns.

My car has been in at Audi twice recently and been scanned by their VAS system which found no faults, again Lea advised that VCDS can actually pick up more faults than the other system.

What I really want to know is what is normal on a TTS, I get a tiny amount of wheelspin if I am really going at it, more so round corners but it feels like all 4 wheels are spinning and this shows the traction control light flashing on and off. I don't get this when putting the foot down in a straight line. I also have no warning lights at all. I don't have the best brand of tyres on my car as a new budget set was put on not long before I bought the car, so I assumed this could cause me traction issues.

I also seen a video on here with someone driving their RS and when they floored it the traction control light flashed on and off, the same way mine does. I realise the RS is a far more powerful car but I have nothing to compare it to, is my car normal or does it look like I have a problem?


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, It doesn't really matter what the pressure should be, but if one tyre pressure changes after a reset, then after a certain distance it will alarm.
> Hoggy.


Theyre all correct, 33 front and 26 rears, and still TPMS is lit up and still im spinning. Taking it into Audi thurs ! 


bhoy78 said:


> I also seen a video on here with someone driving their RS and when they floored it the traction control light flashed on and off, the same way mine does. I realise the RS is a far more powerful car but I have nothing to compare it to, is my car normal or does it look like I have a problem?


the tts don't really spin that much before it sends the power to the rear, or the traction control captures it. I've noticed with the lack of haldex the fronts spin a lot more before the TC winds it all in ! Give me a proper torsen system any day !


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

So before you had these issues would your traction control light flash when you were flooring it but then the car found traction really quickly? just trying to work out if mine is normal


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Yup x rarely spins unless on gravel or ice and I don't hang about. Try it on a grass field, if you can get the back end out underpower with esp off,4wd works. If it feels fwd with no drive from rear = problems


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You need to check the fuse and the supply voltage to the Valve for Controlling Clutch Operating Angle (N373) in measuring blocks mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

gigeorge said:


> Yup x rarely spins unless on gravel or ice and I don't hang about. Try it on a grass field, if you can get the back end out underpower with esp off,4wd works. If it feels fwd with no drive from rear = problems


Will give it a go, when taking off in first gear it flashes on and off about 5500 rpm but also noticed it slightly in 3rd say going round a corner on a back road, its just for a split second and don't really notice car sliding or anything I just assumed it was normal as quite a powerful car. Thanks



ReTTro fit said:


> You need to check the fuse and the supply voltage to the Valve for Controlling Clutch Operating Angle (N373) in measuring blocks mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Will do mate I just reset it other day to give it a few hundred miles to see if fault showed again on VCDS, will give it a try at the weekend and follow the link you sent me, cheers


----------



## climberdave (Feb 19, 2015)

TPMS = Tire Pressure Monitoring System. Right?

Where in the TTS is there a TPMS button to push?

There is a traction control button next to the sport button, but this has nothing to do with the TPMS.

Look on the inside of the drivers door for the correct tire pressures. Mine is stated as 32PSI front 29PSI rear.

Inflate your tires to the correct pressure. Then go to the Set menu using the wiper stalk, select Tire Pressure, select Wheel Change, select Store Pressure, select Yes when prompted.

Light should go off. 

Am I missing something? Does the UK TTS have a TPMS feature that is different from it's US counterpart?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

climberdave said:


> TPMS = Tire Pressure Monitoring System. Right?
> 
> Where in the TTS is there a TPMS button to push?
> 
> ...


Some cars have a tpms button, it was an option that could be spec'd it is on the other side from the mag ride button on cars that came with it


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

climberdave said:


> TPMS = Tire Pressure Monitoring System. Right?


Yes.

In the UK, earlier model TTs had the button on the centre console for TPMS. On later cars the button was discontinued and the function was transferred to the DIS, controlled by the wiper stalk buttons as you describe.

UK cars have always used an output from the ABS wheel speed sensors to determine out of sync wheel speed to indicate a tyre pressure problem. Early US cars had in-wheel pressure sensors but later cars adopted the same system as UK cars.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

brittan said:


> climberdave said:
> 
> 
> > TPMS = Tire Pressure Monitoring System. Right?
> ...


That's good to know my car seems to have pretty much every option picked but I don't have a tpms button, my car is the facelift model so guess that is when they changed from the button to the stalk? never looked at that option in the dis but will give it a go


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Whether on the button or in the DIS, TPMS was always an optional extra in the UK. However, if it wasn't optioned from new, it may well be one of those things that can be activated via VCDS.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Tpms can be activated with vcds but it does depend on which ABS module is installed

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I thought you'd be able to confirm. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks guys will check my dis see if it's on there


----------



## climberdave (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification everyone!


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

Vag com'd it - 00448 haldex clutch pump, also turns out the amps a bit wonky. How can I get to the amp?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bingo,should be the motor that drives the pump.

Amp is behind the left side panel in the boot.


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

£610 for investigation, new haldex pump & fitting. Booked in last thursday @ tetbury Audi, got it back yesterday.. A better experience than Bath Audi, but not flawless !


----------

